# Closing Schools



## arnisandyz (Jul 31, 2002)

Hello,

 I have a little knowledge(not as much knowledge compared to some of you) about JKD, and have a question.

Before the time of Bruce's death,  I guess just prior to the filming of game of death, what is the reasons for Bruce closing many (all?) of his schools?  I have heard many interpretations of why, one of the most intresting being that he was seeing that JKD was becoming the very thing he was trying to avoid and closed his schools/organization so people would be forced to find their own "way" and not follow "his" way.  I have also heard that he prefered  to teach conceptually through film as part of his evolution.  Is the organization of JKD something that Bruce would have wanted to live on ? It doesn't sound like it if he was in the process of closing his schools, Or could it be the deeper level of philosophy that extends past the martial arts that he was trying to give to others?


----------



## sweeper (Jul 31, 2002)

If memmory serves me (and it may not) he was asked why he closed them in an interview and he replied tot he effect that he thought people were comming to the schools and seeing the art in the wrong way, like the students were missing the point.


----------

